# training frustration



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I finally got Quinn into a basic obedience class and we had both been having fun until today. I like the fact that the instructor loves busy, "drivey" dogs. I tried another class in the past but that instructor seemed annoyed by Quinn's short attention span and goofy antics. 

This course is set up a bit differently. There are different levels and you kind of go at your own pace. It started out with the basics- sit, down,stand.We have worked on these so that was a breeze. Then came loose leash walking. This went better and faster than I expected. The instructor moved us up and today was our first day in level 3.

I am an anxious person and usually feel uncomfortable in groups. The first class was small and honestly, Quinn was one of the most well behaved in the class so we weren't drawing much attention to ourselves. The class today was mostly filled with laid back, out going, love everyone and everything type dogs. So at the start of class she says we are going to start with our heel work. Last class this meant walking pretty much in a circle at whatever pace we chose. All of a sudden now we are all supposed to go in one direction and follow directions given. Quinn was imdeiately stressed by the large group and started going into "spazz" mode. His entire demeanor changes when he is uncomfortable. He was slouching, hyper alert and jumping at every little noise. The instructor then realized we were jumping ahead and had us kind of take a step back. By this point however, Quinn was miserable. I could see him starting to shut down at commands he knows well. He kept wanting to lie down. The instructor kept telling me not to let him lie down or do something of his choosing. She really knows nothing about our past. I was trying to explain that Quinn is not you're typical dog- that he shuts down easily. I said that he was extremely sensitive and doesn't always respond the way other dogs do. She seemed to kind of brush that off, saying she has sensitive dogs and that he I still need to expect him to listen. At this point I was very upset, mostly by seeing Quinn so stressed. It is heartbreaking to me to see him this way. It didn't help when the owner of world's happiest lab had to blurt out, "Wow- he doesn't look like he's having fun at all". And he wasn't. 

I want to stick with this but in a way I am wondering if it is fair. Should I just take what we've learned and work on our own at home? Should I push him through these uncomfortable times and hope it builds his confidence? I want to do what is best for him.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like you and Quinn are doing wonderful! So you had one bad day....? No big deal.....we all have off days from time to time. Keep at it. 

My advice is if the trainer made you feel uncomfortable or did things that you didn't like I would find a different trainer. In my experience a good trainer will work with you if you seem to be having problems. They will listen to you and take a genuine interest in you and your dog. If they see that your dog is "shutting down" they may have you take a break, go outside to re gather yourself, have you work in another area of the room that is less stressful for the dog, have you work on focusing techniques, or show you ways to help the dog by using positive reinforcement techniques, etc.

A good trainer would have made an effort to help you and Quinn during that frustrating time.

It would be nice if you knew in advance how many people where going to be there. It sounds to me that right now, smaller classes would be best for Quinn. Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think a good trainer would have seen the stress and either recommended a break or helped you work through it. I don't think all stress is bad - I do however think you need to know your dog and give him only enough stress to overcome a problem area and to overcome in small stages. That said, there is not much learning going on during times of high stress as your dog is probably trying to avoid or escape whatever is troubling to him. Small stressest hey can overcome tend to build confidence but too much stress just undermines their self confidence as well as their confidence in you. Be careful and trust your sense of your dog but don't be afraid to push a little at a time for his own growth.


----------

